# Software For Sports Betting Syndicate



## SeanF (May 31, 2022)

Hello, I run a sports betting syndicate. I have a team of runners/bet placers that place bets, both in cash in shops and online, on behalf of our syndicate. Our current set up requires a huge amount of human input of beting information and hence human error.

We send out bets via Whatsapp groups and Runners then confirm stakes and odds achieved via Whatsapp groups (stake + odds + picture of bet slips). All data is then manually input to a database including all betting info, bet event settlement/results and runner wages.

Does anyone know of a software/application where bets could be sent out to runners via a central system? Runners then confirm bets placed back to the central system via a mobile app/system they have on their phone? Also would record the cash balance of each runner in real time as bets are graded/settled.

In summary a bet communication tool and accounting system for betting syndicates (or anyone that uses bet bet placers/runners)

Thank you for any help in advance.


----------



## bett0r (Jun 2, 2022)

Hi, just curious, can anyone invest in a betting syndicate?
I was reading some stuff that the biggest syndicates now work for the sportsbooks and help them to open sharp lines... it's tough to find any recent information about betting syndicates that are still active today.
If you don't mind me asking, what's the name of your syndicate?


----------



## SeanF (Jun 2, 2022)

we are a group of like minded pro punters that pool our resources, knowledge and funds wise. We do not take any investors in at all - we just want to get money down as efficiently as possible!


----------



## biobiomarket (Jun 2, 2022)

What is betting syndicate ? 
What software is this ? 
What is this work ?


----------



## bett0r (Jun 2, 2022)

SeanF said:


> we are a group of like minded pro punters that pool our resources, knowledge and funds wise. We do not take any investors in at all - we just want to get money down as efficiently as possible!


I see, was expecting this reply but thanks for clarifying up and best of luck.


----------



## bett0r (Jun 2, 2022)

biobiomarket said:


> What is betting syndicate ?
> What software is this ?
> What is this work ?


Google is your friend


----------

